# Platform Pedals for Kids?



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone have any recommendations for platform pedals that have good grip, yet aren't too bad about biting into legs?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for platform pedals that have good grip, yet aren't too bad about biting into legs?


For kids I've had good luck with Wellgo MG-1s. Usually I buy them off eBay. They come in a variety of colors, which goes over well. I run a pair on one of my own bikes. The only times I get bit in the leg are when I'm walking the bike up and down my basement steps, or similar, and I'm not careful enough about my calf in relation to the pedal cranks. When I'm actually on the bike, my feet do not slip.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Sars cnc pedals from ebay very light great for smaller feet not too dangerous for little legs and good choice of colours.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Platforms... Sore subject with me and my son right now. 
A couple of years ago, he saw those Tioga spider web pedals and begged to have them on his bike. Damn things were like 75 bucks. I put them on his 20" GF. On the first ride, one of the pedals came around and got him on the back of his calf. That was it.... Back to the plastic pedals. 
I just recently built him a 24" bike and we put the Tiogas on it. So far, so good. 
I agree with Jonathan... Go with the Wellgos.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I appreciate everyone's comments, but for kids I was really thinking of platforms without metal studs when I posted the question. I use metal studs, but I also get cuts on my shin a bit. I can deal with it, but would rather not have my son's legs cut up.

Perhaps a better way to phrase my question is: Does anyone know of platforms without metal studs that still have decent grip?


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

The islabike comes with a welgo style pedal which has moulded in soft style pins ,they seem to work although my daughter has slipped of the pedals a few times.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

Can't you remove the studs? Maybe replace them with some short allen socket cap screws that wouldn't be as sharp. I'm setting up my sons 20" bike for his bday in couple of weeks and am interested in replacements for the plastic pedals as well.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I found a pair of older deore dx pedals. Resonable traction, yet not sharp like platforms of today. The plastic pedals werent working for my son, he slipped on them like crazy. I've got him on real trails doing 10-12mile rides. I got him knee/elbow pads so pedal strikes really arent an issue anymore. Before the pads though he only banged his shin once and then he learned to not do that anymore  NO complaints from him about the gear... he thinks it's cool :thumbsup:


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

maleonardphi said:


> Can't you remove the studs? Maybe replace them with some short allen socket cap screws that wouldn't be as sharp. I'm setting up my sons 20" bike for his bday in couple of weeks and am interested in replacements for the plastic pedals as well.


I think they would be slippery after removing the pins.

Here are some plastic pedals I am considering:

Amazon.com: Avenir ATB Pedals: Sports & Outdoors

Odyssey Black Twisted PC 9/16" Pedals: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I put a set of wellgo m-111 pedals on my daughters bike and for small feet they give plenty of grip but have a curved outer profile that make them less dangerous in a stack. They are also quite light (~240g).


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

TigWorld said:


> I put a set of wellgo m-111 pedals on my daughters bike and for small feet they give plenty of grip but have a curved outer profile that make them less dangerous in a stack. They are also quite light (~240g).


I use the same for both my kids.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to 2017 thread. More options are out and I am debating between the M111 suggested or the NC 17 plastic pedals. I want to avoid metal pins too. Any thoughts or anything better that I missed?


----------



## DigitalBoy (Dec 28, 2016)

Swissam said:


> Welcome to 2017 thread. More options are out and I am debating between the M111 suggested or the NC 17 plastic pedals. I want to avoid metal pins too. Any thoughts or anything better that I missed?
> 
> View attachment 1137573


I've had good luck with redline monster pedals. Light, durable, sealed bearings, low profile, nylon pins that won't cut up the legs and a variety of colors. Usually $20 - $25.


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey, timely thread bump for me. I just bought my some for my son's bike. I got some specialized branded alloy flats as a take-off from my LBS. They don't have any pins - but do have some little bars and texture to presumably give them a little grip on his shoes. Haven't tried them yet, but they were $15.

I was thinking of getting a plastic bodied pedal and filing down the pins to like half their height, but found these instead.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

My kid had DMR V6 nylon pedals. They seemed to work okay for him, though they're pretty big and his feel are pretty small, so I'm not sure all of the spikes would engage his shoes, so it seemed like the fit wasn't the best. Plus, the plastic spikes started wearing when he'd bash them on rocks. Not unexpected, but didn't help traction.

I recently got him some Wellgo kc008s. They were pretty cheap on fleabay. Though the spikes are metal, they're fairly round. He's hit his shin before, which wasn't fun, but didn't get cut by them. I thought the smaller size would be more proportional, but I wonder if they're too small.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

From my experience plastic pins just lead to more slipping off the pedals, frustration and shin bumps. 
The best kids pedals we have found are AEST pedals. They are super light, come in a multitude of fun colours, the pins are a good compromise of strength, grip and not to shin grating (son has been using them for years and never had a shin wound). You can get them from ebay as well as from various online stores. They have several models - the ones below are very well sized for kids.
View attachment 1137624

View attachment 1137624

Pair with a pair of kids Five Ten shoes and slipping pedals is no longer an issue.

Sorry the picture is not working - here is a link
AEST Flat Pedals Cr Spindle YRPD-07CR 220g
You can source them for under $50 off ebay or from Toronto Cycles. 
View attachment 1137624


----------



## jblockers (May 16, 2009)

IAmHolland said:


> I use the same for both my kids.


My guys also liked the Wellgo M111s for a 20" bike. Light, not too wide, have grip but not enough to shred the shins, and rounded outer profile that won't snag pant legs. Might want a larger pedal when they graduate to a larger bike.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

BeginnerCycling said:


> I appreciate everyone's comments, but for kids I was really thinking of platforms without metal studs when I posted the question. I use metal studs, but I also get cuts on my shin a bit. I can deal with it, but would rather not have my son's legs cut up.
> 
> Perhaps a better way to phrase my question is: Does anyone know of platforms without metal studs that still have decent grip?


Surely it depends what you plan riding? If you're riding single track then a few cuts are inevitable but the same is pretty much true for childhood anyway.

The injuries they are likely to get without good grip on pedals are far worse than a few scratches from pedal pins especially as kid sized proper flat pedal shoes are hard to come by .. Though of course you can always file them lower to limit the depth of the cuts it's a trade off between a big injury vs a few scratches.

Also if they don't feel they can rely on pedals to grip they will start trying to sit down on descents .. again leading to nastier injuries.

I'd think carefully before compromising pedal grip on technical riding because the consequences of trying to save a few cuts can be much worse when they do happen. As you're worried about good grip I'm assuming you're not riding on pavement where it doesn't really matter.

The first thing my 7yr old does when he meets his cycling buddies is compare new scars...(though few of them will be permanent at their age) followed by a war story (usually a bit exaggerated) on how he got them. He gets just as many playing soccer and rugby on concrete


----------



## stevelim (Jul 23, 2008)

If you're willing to splurge a bit, the Chromag Radar pedals are fantastic. They come with less aggressive pins you can use initially. No issues with slippage.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for platform pedals that have good grip, yet aren't too bad about biting into legs?


Imo any platform with enough force will hurt. Screw/bolts break skin easily where as plastic is less damaging but they wear out quickly and that reduces grip. Grip reduction is not good either. At some point after all the use of Tegaderm, it was time for some knee pads. I ended up going with alpinestars paragon adult elbows, size medium which fit my 12yr old's skinny knees well. They are exactly the same as the adult knees, so they are long and cover the shin bone's pedal strike area well. Since getting pads the pedal screw/bolt type doesn't matter as he has confidence if he slips it won't hurt so much.


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

Raceface Chesters. My 5yo loves his. The pin heights are adjustable.


----------



## zooey (Oct 31, 2016)

Aren't shoes the important part? The thing about 5.10s isn't their grip (their grip isn't that impressive, compared to my trail running shoes), it's their low rebound rubber compound, which keeps the foot planted. A normal athletic shoe is designed to provide bounce, which is more useful in every other sport.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I see this thread was resurrected after several years, and I just now noticed. 5.10s are great if you want to buy separate MTB shoes. I have a pair and they stay connected to my metal pin platforms almost like glue.

As for pedals, I ended up having good luck with the Avenir pedals that I posted:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00165OKYA/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Also, these Retrospec pedals did the job pretty well also:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MU0KWTC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Crashtestdummee (Sep 14, 2015)

I have been looking at these Bmx pedals for the kid
https://www.amazon.com/Odyssey-BMX-..._rd_wg=oWyKK&refRID=ZN1BTRF2Y9H42R3HCS8T&th=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C45D6GO/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2TE9IQP68MWQU


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

BeginnerCycling said:


> I see this thread was resurrected after several years, and I just now noticed. 5.10s are great if you want to buy separate MTB shoes.


True enough. The only thing I'll counter with is after letting my son wear his Freeriders to school for the last 6 months, they've held up WAY better than any of the "sneakers" he's ever had. It definitely speaks to the quality of the shoe. They look rough, but they're still together, no holes, nada. Unfortunately they're not cheap, but I also figure he would have blown through 2 pairs of his old Skechers or whatever in the same timeframe. Only downside would be the flat soles. Not enough traction in certain situations. Sorry, resurrected thread hijack.  My bad.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Bump.
https://www.thebikedads.com/kids-pedals/

That SDG kit is pretty sweet and the Sinz are a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

As posted in another thread, these are what we're using now:
Kactus 16T

Magnesium pedal body
Titanium axle
~200g
$33

I liked that in contrast to many of the kids pedals, they have pins in the center rather than just along the edges.

Only downside is that the stock pins aren't very good, but they take standard M4-0.7mm pins so it's pretty easy to replace them.

Note that there's also a slighly heavier version for (16C) for ~$25 w/ chromoly axle.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KAC...B-Bike-Pedal-Sealed-6-Sealed/32850003480.html


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

laksboy said:


> Bump.
> https://www.thebikedads.com/kids-pedals/
> 
> That SDG kit is pretty sweet


$150 is pretty steep to replace every time they go through a new set of grips.


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

Aest magnesium body ti spindle pedals are small and weigh 161g. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

BikePilot1 said:


> Aest magnesium body ti spindle pedals are small and weigh 161g.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Man those are light. Are they even durable at all tho? Radar jr are 99$ and 300g. (are pedals considered rotational weight?)


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Radar jr on my youngest's bike. light without being flimsy. Those silly light pedals get mashed up with the slightest tap.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

svinyard said:


> Man those are light. Are they even durable at all tho? Radar jr are 99$ and 300g. (are pedals considered rotational weight?)


They bend on rock strikes but bend back with some pliers, fine for XC but would be quickly mashed up riding rocky gnar .. a couple of services and they lasted 3yrs until he outgrew them.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I bought DMR V6 plastic pedals for my 6 year old, I also bought him Vans shoes as the waffle pattern I feel is better than soft rubber 510 style shoes with plastic pins and low weight/pressure on the pedals. This far he hasn't had a bad pedal slip at all.


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

svinyard said:


> Man those are light. Are they even durable at all tho? Radar jr are 99$ and 300g. (are pedals considered rotational weight?)


I'd say they are probably on the more fragile side. We've been racing on them for a year in bmx with no problems at all, but there are basically no pedal strikes in bmx. I expect them to last practically forever absent pedal strikes, but that it probably wouldn't take many hard rock strikes to crack the body. The Ti spindle appears well machines and the bearings are very smooth. The pins are aluminum and hold up just fine with a 40lbs rider wearing FiveTens. They don't publish a weight limit, but they probably should and I'd guess it to be around 80lbs. I sure wouldn't trust them on my bike!

FWIW They certainly do NOT bend on the "lightest tap" -- we've ridden Apex trail a few times on them so far and that's involved many rock strikes and other than some paint wear they are still in perfect shape.

For a small, light rider they seem a great option. I wouldn't run them on a teenager's DH bike.

Everything's relative, but I wouldn't consider Radar Jr's at all light. 300g is quite heavy for a kid's pedal. Heck I think that's what my pedals weigh!

Helium pedals are quite light and said to be more durable than AEST. They are a lot more expensive though. For now if we break an AEST pedal I'll just buy more of them.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

The downside to me of some of most of the 170g and under pedals is that most I've seen are shorter in addition to being narrower. From my own experience and from watching my 3.5yo, a longer pedal is more stable and keeps your foot on better.

The radars look like a nice length, but until we start riding harder, the Kactus pedals seem like a good compromise for the money of longer length & lower weight (I went ahead and put the larger version on my own bike).


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

Interesting, in length do you meant how far out from the crank they go or front to back? 

FWIW we've had no issues at all slipping pedals and that includes a season of BMX racing with the little AEST pedals. They are small to be sure, but so's his foot (size toddler 11). We do run FiveTen Freerider shoes which are quite grippy. I don't think we'd want anything that sticks out further as I think it's helpful to keep it as narrow as possible for ground clearance as well as to force a better q factor. I've no idea how a pedal that's longer front to back would do.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Distance from from to back.

A longer pedal from front to back works well for a mid-foot pedal position.

Pedaling Innovations and a number of others have made a pretty convincing argument that a longer pedal works better for mid-foot positioning and have some pretty sound science backing up why it's better than centering the ball of your foot on the pedals:
https://pedalinginnovations.com/faq/

More thoughts on mid-foot position:
https://www.bikejames.com/strength/...he-ball-of-your-foot-when-you-pedal-2014.html


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been very pleased with these GUB GC008 pedals

I realize that the pins are on the less aggressive side, but they work fine for my son and I prefer the lower chance of tearing up a shin.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Steve-XtC said:


> They bend on rock strikes but bend back with some pliers, fine for XC but would be quickly mashed up riding rocky gnar .. a couple of services and they lasted 3yrs until he outgrew them.


In my kids' experience, they bent and the tips broke off when I bent them back by the 2nd or 3rd time. And this was for bmx racing, so no huge rock strikes, but a lot of laying the bike down on dirt and some pavement, etc. If anybody needs some spindles or internals, let me know.

Now they are using helium pedals for racing which are about as light, but more durable (but cost $80).

If I have to buy more flat pedals for them I may try the Tioga Spyder, which seems to be more proportional to the catalyst/pedaling innovations pedals. They are slightly heavier, though.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah I was pretty careful not to strain harden them... but I was surprised all the same by the number of times I did manage to straighten the ends. I guess a large part is how far they bend and these were mainly not that much... each time and then the next time t would be a slightly different place with them having strain hardened on the previous.

Now he’s bigger he’s using V12’s ... (bigger feet as well)... he wanted some crank brothers in small which i told him he was welcome to save up for and I have a car needs washing if he wants to make a start.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Gangly1 said:


> If I have to buy more flat pedals for them I may try the Tioga Spyder, which seems to be more proportional to the catalyst/pedaling innovations pedals. They are slightly heavier, though.


We had a pair of the Tioga Dazz Lites on my son's 14" -- I had looked at the Spyder, but the Dazz Lite had a few advantages:
- Larger contact area
- Lower q-factor (the platform on the Spyder starts further from the cranks even though it's narrower)
- Less than half the price of the Spyder
- Less scary pins (the pointed pins on the Spyder looked pretty dangerous) -- not a huge deal, though, since pins can be easily replaced
- Same weight

For some other options, I'd posted a few of the highlights of what I found on another thread a while back (I spent most of a day just browsing through Aliexpress to look for appropriately sized pedals for kids):
https://forums.mtbr.com/families-ri...t-sizing-kids-12%94-1079612.html#post13835308


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

TimTucker said:


> We had a pair of the Tioga Dazz Lites on my son's 14" -- I had looked at the Spyder, but the Dazz Lite had a few advantages:
> - Larger contact area
> - Lower q-factor (the platform on the Spyder starts further from the cranks even though it's narrower)
> - Less than half the price of the Spyder
> ...


I remember that other thread now. I would prefer the metal pins, but probably would change them out for set screws. I agree with everything else you said, but also the spyder has bearings vs bushings, but I don't know how much of a difference that would make. You could buy another set of dazz lites for the same money if something went wrong.


----------



## davee5 (Jul 16, 2016)

Wellgo KC008.
Perfect kid size, 230g, removable pins (that aren't too aggressive or sharp), lots of color options, and like $30.

Also of note, our hyper-expensive kiddie bike (Early Rider) came with pedals that were basically SLICK flats. I covered them in skateboard deck tape and they hold up great and are totally forgiving of pedal strikes and clumsy starts.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

Got a pair of kc008's for my granddaughters Prevelo. These are perfect for her 4 year old feet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Gangly1 said:


> In my kids' experience, they bent and the tips broke off when I bent them back by the 2nd or 3rd time. And this was for bmx racing, so no huge rock strikes, but a lot of laying the bike down on dirt and some pavement, etc. If anybody needs some spindles or internals, let me know.
> 
> Now they are using helium pedals for racing which are about as light, but more durable (but cost $80).
> 
> If I have to buy more flat pedals for them I may try the Tioga Spyder, which seems to be more proportional to the catalyst/pedaling innovations pedals. They are slightly heavier, though.


Hey I looked at these Helium pedals today. They just updated to a newer version that seems to fit what you described with having a longer pedal. Apparently the V2 pedal is about 5mm longer than the original version. 200g or so. Spendy but looks nice! Pretty legit pins too. Those will stick to the 510's for sure. I don't think the fatter pins my kid has been using on his Wellgo pedals actually stick to his shoes. Pedal strikes would be bloodier but better that than a pedal slip at speed/drop/airtime I guess.

https://heliumbikes.com/shop?olsPage=products/helium-mini-pedals-20-presale


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Those new helium pedals do look better. I was just talking to the helium guy two days ago about getting some bottom brackets for the cruiser bikes I'm getting for my boys (yes, I have a bike problem and need help) and he didn't say anything. My boys would both be racing on clipless this year but then one will be banned next year and one the year after. Might consider new pedals then...


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

svinyard said:


> Pedal strikes would be bloodier but better that than a pedal slip at speed/drop/airtime I guess


 .. Totally with you on better a painful shin than a serious accident or death ... but you also massively reduce or eliminate the frequency of shin strikes at the same time.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

One factor in safety that I hadn't considered before is how "spinny" the pedals are. I've been noticing that with a pedal that spins more freely around the axle with very little inout, it seems like it's harder for my son to reposition his foot on the pedal if it comes off. If he bumps the edge of the pedal at the wrong angle, it just spins around.

Something a little more tightly packed with grease that moves a little slower seems like it's easier to get a foot on.

I'm going to try moving him back from Kactus pedals to the Tioga pedals he had on his last bike because of this.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Fyi on the Heliums, I asked about sizing and he said anything from a size 2 or close would be on their Jr Pedal (230g) rather than the mini pedals (approx 200g). Both have been updated to be a bit longer. Unfortunately the red Jr's are out of stock. The black pedals look nice but are DEF going to be 10% slower 😉


----------



## snowrydr01 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bringing this back up, i used a cheap set of race face chester knock offs (Rock Bros) on my sons first MTB. Adult sized platforms are a bit big but the pedals have been teaching him two important lessons 1. dont pedal in sharp turns or they will hit the ground and risk a hig/low side 2. Don't forget to shift or your going to be spinning so fast your feet flay off and you get pedal bites on your calves. It sounds harsh but id rather have him have good grip when he needs rather then risk a big injury if he slips off the pedals at speed or on a descent trying to avoid a relatively minor injury. Besides, arent all off our shins and calves chewed up?


----------



## KarmaBiker (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks like Wellgo discontinued the KC008. Any ideas what the new part number is?


----------



## KarmaBiker (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmmmm .... found them on AliExpress....


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

KarmaBiker said:


> Hmmmm .... found them on AliExpress....


I tried to buy the KC008s through AliExpress about a year and a half ago....went through check out, waited about 3 weeks, and they sent me an email saying that they were sorry for the oversight, but they don't have them in stock. Took another 2 weeks for a refund.

I'd stay away from Ali...


----------



## davee5 (Jul 16, 2016)

tomson75 said:


> I'd stay away from Ali...


I've had entirely positive experiences myself, you may just have had bad luck.

I bought KC008's, a carbon bar, and a carbon seatpost for my kid's bike upgrades on AliExpress along with many other purchases on multiple occasions. I've been 100% satisfied with the results: usually fast shipping, quick communication, and good product for low low prices. (And it's not like my 5 year old is going to crank hard enough to bust even the cheapest Chinesium Crabon, so I don't sweat the quality too hard in this domain.)


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

I've had good experiences with Ali as well.

Ordering direct from manufacturers (Rockbros and ZTTO are some I've had luck with) and using tracked shipping are some ways of ensuring reliability.


----------



## snowrydr01 (Aug 6, 2019)

i was planning on purchasing through ebay with a US only filter. Its the same stuff, just actually here already so it would cut down on the wait time and also felt mildly safer using paypal/ebay as the payment processing entity. the cost was like $2 more per item and i would easily pay that to get something in a week instead of 3.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was taking a flight yesterday and needed something to read. Grabbed a MBA at a news stand. I can't remember the name of the company but I read a review of a set of parts specifically for kids. Pedals, saddle, bars and grips. Looked like very good stuff. I'll post it later when I get home.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

I assume it was Manitou JUnit. Though I hadn't seen pedals thus far, it would be a natural addition to their new line.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

If it's a set and includes saddle and pedals, I'm guessing SDG's Jr. Pro Kit is more likely:
https://sdgcomponents.com/collections/jr-pro-kit


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

TimTucker said:


> If it's a set and includes saddle and pedals, I'm guessing SDG's Jr. Pro Kit is more likely:
> https://sdgcomponents.com/collections/jr-pro-kit


That was it!


----------



## KarmaBiker (Dec 24, 2007)

Pedals showed up today from the AliExpress order. Packaging was good (retail box and they had more than enough bubble wrap...


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Going back to rethinking sizes for pedals -- as an experiment I tried putting a pair of huge 400g+ Easter Facet pedals onto my son's BMX bike.

Seemed to make a big difference in his confidence riding standing up and I could see from his foot positioning that he was using a lot more of the width than I'd expected.

Was looking at the Redline Monster pedals as a potential bigger but lightweight option for his mtb, but it looks like everywhere is sold out of them in blue at the moment.

Also looking at these Wellgo B239DU pedals, which seem like a good deal for only 276g (although only available in black) -- anyone tried them?
https://www.the-house.com/qwlb239duzz-wellgo-bike-pedals.html

Also curious -- has anyone tried nylon tip grub screws as an replaceable yet slightly more shin friendly alternative to traditional metal screws?

Wondering how well something like these might work -- looks like they're available in both M4 and M3 sizes:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32799235237.html


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

What about a set of Fyxation "Gates Slim"? I keep those around as spares. Best part is they're dirt cheap on Amazon.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Kingfisher2011 said:


> What about a set of Fyxation "Gates Slim"? I keep those around as spares. Best part is they're dirt cheap on Amazon.


I'm seeing the Gates Slim at $30 on Amazon and 345g -- seems both more expensive and heavier than some of the other similar looking options that I'd seen.... and they don't come in blue (kid is asking for blue everything now...)

Octane One Nylon - $15 / 335g:
https://www.performancebike.com/octane-one-nylon-platform-pedals-blue-o16-161/p774720

There's also the Retrospec pedals on Amazon listed earlier in the thread for $14 / 305g, although their blue appears to be a pretty dark blue.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

TimTucker said:


> Going back to rethinking sizes for pedals -- as an experiment I tried putting a pair of huge 400g+ Easter Facet pedals onto my son's BMX bike.
> 
> Seemed to make a big difference in his confidence riding standing up and I could see from his foot positioning that he was using a lot more of the width than I'd expected.
> 
> ...


I got these for my kids in the size small, Stamp 1, they are a nice pedal with a mid foot pin which is nice for little feet. Check them out: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R7SXSY2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> I got these for my kids in the size small, Stamp 1, they are a nice pedal with a mid foot pin which is nice for little feet. Check them out: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R7SXSY2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


About half the reviews I'm seeing around the web complain about the mid-foot area with the axle being almost higher than the pins -- that hasn't been a problem for you?


----------



## budgie1999 (Dec 7, 2018)

I considered the Stamp 1 but given the axle complaints I read, I think I am going for the Issi Thump. Anyone have experience with those?


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

budgie1999 said:


> I considered the Stamp 1 but given the axle complaints I read, I think I am going for the Issi Thump. Anyone have experience with those?


I'd be interested in the Thumps as well. Weight, specifically. They look great.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

tomson75 said:


> I'd be interested in the Thumps as well. Weight, specifically. They look great.


From https://bikerumor.com/2019/01/15/af...thump-the-new-composite-flat-pedal-from-issi/:


> Offered in two platform sizes, the Standard measures 119 x 99 x 18.5mm, while the Small measures 113 x 95 x 18.5mm. Claimed weights are 330g for the standard and 324g for the small.


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

TimTucker said:


> From https://bikerumor.com/2019/01/15/af...thump-the-new-composite-flat-pedal-from-issi/:


Hmmm...reviews on these are pretty good, most people citing the concave feel the pedal has. I just put some chesters on my kid's 24....these would be a bit better fit, and a little lighter as well. I wish I had seen this a week ago. lol


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Still not convinced that concave makes any sense whatsoever for kids or anyone else using a more mid-foot pedal position.

For an adult pedaling with the balls of their feet, a concave pedal matches the front contour of their shoe well -- most of the reviewers I've seen rave about concave pedals seem to pedal this way.

For an adult pedaling with a mid-foot position, concave pedals usually mean less grip at the center, unless you're wearing shoes with a highly curved bottom.

For kids, especially younger ones, a much larger proportion of their shoe covers the pedal, putting them in a similar position to an adult with mid-foot positioning.

Note that until someone comes along to try to tell them otherwise (or they get the idea through observation of adults), most kids seem to naturally gravitate towards a mid-foot position.

Some background on why mid-foot may be the better way to pedal:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/why-y...he-ball-of-your-foot-when-you-pedal-2014.html

Yet more info (with a pretty good summary):
https://www.bikejames.com/strength/...d-the-best-foot-position-for-you-on-the-bike/


> - Back to the matter at hand, your lower leg (feet, ankle and calf) act in two different ways depending on a very simple question&#8230;Does your foot lose contact/ come off whatever it is on?
> 
> - If the answer is "yes"&#8230;like when running, walking or jumping&#8230;then you do want to push through the ball of the foot since you want your foot to break contact with what it is on so that you can propel your center of gravity through space.
> 
> ...


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going to order the SDG Components pedals... $35 and they seem legit. Seat looks good too. Unfortunately I can't find both in blue from the same dealer. Not sure we need the bars...


----------



## budgie1999 (Dec 7, 2018)

Where you see them for $35??


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

My bad, the seat is $35. The pedals are $50.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Another interesting pedal I came across:

Giant Pinner Lite:
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/pinner-lite-flat-pedals

Unfortunately I can't seem to find the platform dimensions or weight listed anywhere.


----------



## Corban_White (Feb 5, 2019)

fitek said:


> I'm going to order the SDG Components pedals... $35 and they seem legit. Seat looks good too. Unfortunately I can't find both in blue from the same dealer. Not sure we need the bars...


I have the seat and pedals on my 9 year old's Scott Spark JR 24 and they are very nice. I had a hard time with the cost but I don't regret it.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I just ordered some Wellgo KC015 for my 6yo. I'm going to have him practice his BMX racing on flat pedals more since the USABMX clipless ban is looming. They already have some KC008 pedals and Helium pedals on their racing bikes. The KC015 should be a little bigger and the pins already have better grip than the KC008 (I switched a few of the KC008 out for set screws). Also, the proportion is more like the pedaling innovations catalyst pedals, which I like for myself (Size:85*93*24.8mm). The weight is not too bad at 240g/pr. I'll post a review after I get them.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Gangly1 said:


> I just ordered some Wellgo KC015 for my 6yo. I'm going to have him practice his BMX racing on flat pedals more since the USABMX clipless ban is looming. They already have some KC008 pedals and Helium pedals on their racing bikes. The KC015 should be a little bigger and the pins already have better grip than the KC008 (I switched a few of the KC008 out for set screws). Also, the proportion is more like the pedaling innovations catalyst pedals, which I like for myself (Size:85*93*24.8mm). The weight is not too bad at 240g/pr. I'll post a review after I get them.
> 
> View attachment 1283877


Hey did you get these yet?


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

How do they compare to the Heliums?


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

TimTucker said:


> Another interesting pedal I came across:
> 
> Giant Pinner Lite:
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/pinner-lite-flat-pedals
> ...


Those are VP Push Compact (VP-227), FYI.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

dookie said:


> Those are VP Push Compact (VP-227), FYI.


Cool -- I thought I'd looked through the whole VP line a while back, but apparently I'd missed those.

Looks like they're the stock pedals on the new Woom OFF series too.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I had to throw some pedals on my son's Rokkusutta 20 and put these cheap Fooker pedals on. The platform is big for a 6yo but they are narrow so they weren't clipping the ground. The pins are a bit aggressive so I adjusted them, tho he complained they could be more grippy then...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C45L2CT/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

I recently swapped out by daugher's dmr v6 pedals for the new raceface ride. Her green dmr's didn't spin well at all (neither did the replacement set that Jenson sent when I complained) while her sisters purple ones work fine. No rides yet since we're getting tons of rain now in the SE but they spin well and look like they'll be grippy enough. The thumps were a no-go since green wasn't available.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Spinning “well” rarely bodes well for using in the rain


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Steve-XtC said:


> Spinning "well" rarely bodes well for using in the rain


Or for a really young kid trying to get their foot back on the pedal.

Thick enough grease that the pedals don't spin wildly when you tap on them is much easier to replant their foot if they do slip off.


----------



## wilcox510 (May 21, 2006)

Has anyone used the SDG Slater pedals?


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

fitek said:


> I had to throw some pedals on my son's Rokkusutta 20 and put these cheap Fooker pedals on. The platform is big for a 6yo but they are narrow so they weren't clipping the ground. The pins are a bit aggressive so I adjusted them, tho he complained they could be more grippy then...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C45L2CT/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


A Rokk is an amazing bike-- why did you choose those pedals? 
(Amazon keeps suggesting them and one of their designs is an obvious RaceFace Chester knockoff, and such, and I wonder if it's like buying a Fake Rolex...)

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

rabitoblanco said:


> A Rokk is an amazing bike-- why did you choose those pedals?
> (Amazon keeps suggesting them and one of their designs is an obvious RaceFace Chester knockoff, and such, and I wonder if it's like buying a Fake Rolex...)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Because Amazon kept suggesting them and they were cheap. I didn't really like the platform on the all metal ones so I put them in the parts bin. They seem to work ok for my son because the platform isn't as big as I'd like. They are still big for a 6yo kid.

The Chester knock offs come with two different axles IIRC and one is better than the other. They work fine, I know a few people who run them on dirt jumpers. In that setting where they get thrashed and a break down is non consequential they're probably great. I run the real Chester's on my MTB and DJ but will likely pick up a set next time I need one.

Did a four hour ride last night with my son and he kept slipping on the Trailcraft pedals. Lot to do with technique (pump more!) but also on a hard tail racing down rooty PNW trails I imagine it's hard to stay planted. There were a couple wild stretches where my GPS clocked us at 25mph and his rear end was just bouncing and fishtailing around and he had one foot on the bike but kept it together somehow.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

https://www.brgstore.com/pedals/1086-insight-platform-pedals-mini-916.html


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

fitek said:


> Because Amazon kept suggesting them and they were cheap. I didn't really like the platform on the all metal ones so I put them in the parts bin. They seem to work ok for my son because the platform isn't as big as I'd like. They are still big for a 6yo kid.
> 
> The Chester knock offs come with two different axles IIRC and one is better than the other. They work fine, I know a few people who run them on dirt jumpers. In that setting where they get thrashed and a break down is non consequential they're probably great. I run the real Chester's on my MTB and DJ but will likely pick up a set next time I need one.
> 
> ...


Haha, brings me flashbacks following my son down bumpy terrain screaming "HEELS DOWN LIKE WE PRACTICED!" as he careened down... He was maybe 4, success was spotty. 

I really like the Pedalling Innovations Catalyst pedals for myself, riding with center-foot on top of the axle, and taught my son to do that with RaceFace Chester from early on; they are still his favorite, having tried Wellgo's magnesium pedals, DMR V?, and some Azonics.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshfly (Jul 20, 2019)

I have Chesters on my bike and Amazon cheapies on my two kids bike and my DJ bike. Honestly, the $20-30 cheapies are better made than the Chesters. I feel like I got ripped off now that I've compared the two.

These are by far my favorite.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CSPWQJN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And my experience has been that your kids need pedals with good metal pins. Anything less INCREASES the times their feet slip off and that's when pedals bang into their legs.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Gangly1 said:


> I just ordered some Wellgo KC015 for my 6yo. I'm going to have him practice his BMX racing on flat pedals more since the USABMX clipless ban is looming. They already have some KC008 pedals and Helium pedals on their racing bikes. The KC015 should be a little bigger and the pins already have better grip than the KC008 (I switched a few of the KC008 out for set screws). Also, the proportion is more like the pedaling innovations catalyst pedals, which I like for myself (Size:85*93*24.8mm). The weight is not too bad at 240g/pr. I'll post a review after I get them.
> 
> View attachment 1283877


Hey man, how are these pedals treating you?? I need something for my little guy and I want him to have real freaking pins not the other Wellgo KC008 stubs that don't really stick into anything (your replacing them with screws is funny). I'm close to getting some Helium mini's (alum spindle). What are your thoughts on those or do you have a different recommendation that you like? I definitely don't want something super thick as the pedals on his 20" bike are already close enough to the ground.


----------



## mfacey (Dec 16, 2018)

Marshfly said:


> I have Chesters on my bike and Amazon cheapies on my two kids bike and my DJ bike. Honestly, the $20-30 cheapies are better made than the Chesters. I feel like I got ripped off now that I've compared the two.
> 
> These are by far my favorite.
> 
> ...


Fooker's are just Chester copies. Seth's Bike Hacks made a video about them last week: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbelleville (Jun 11, 2008)

Chromag Radar hands down. Son ran them on his Early Rider Belter, now he has a set on his Scott Roxter 20.


----------



## Marshfly (Jul 20, 2019)

mfacey said:


> Fooker's are just Chester copies. Seth's Bike Hacks made a video about them last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for Seth. He's being a snob. They're not the same. The Fookers are higher quality handling them side by side. And if you think Race Face didn't buy them from Alibaba just like Fooker you're kidding your self.

$50 for plastic pedals is a ripoff. Period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

The raceface ride pedals had to come off due to inadequate grip. Replaced them with the sdg pedals which have been fantastic so far. I was initially worried about the metal pins but haven't had a single complaint.


----------



## StanfordRacer (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great cheap platform pedals*

Passing on a great deal: I just received a set of Shanmashi "model-083" and am super impressed. Mine weigh 288g for the pair and the bearings and overall build quality feels excellent. They are clearly copies of the Xpedo Spry, which I also own and like, but at a fraction the cost. The Shanmashi cost all of $16 on Aliexpress (2nd picture here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001139147601.html).

One note: the Shanmashi's pegs aren't at all rounded on the tips. My Xpedo's are rounded a bit, but I'm not sure if that's just from use or if they came that way. Of course what's good for grip hurts more when it bangs the shin, so hard to say which is better for kids.

These are full size pedals, but my 6 and 8 year old (both with size 1 shoes) prefer them over anything smaller.

Edit 10/24/2020:
That seller no longer has them, but available here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001398014190.html


----------



## Pesto (Apr 5, 2010)

So far Xpedo Traverse 9 worked well for my kid on both his 16" and 20" bikes. They have a slightly smaller platform that fits his feet well (he's only 5, wearing size EUR 29 shoes) https://amzn.to/3f2APY3


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Noticed this J345 pedal looking through what's new on the Wellgo site:
https://en.wellgopedal.com/products_detail_1_546.htm

Only 205g and looks like it could possibly be a decent arrangement of pins, but I can't seem to find them available for sale anywhere other than a handful of Japanese shops.


----------



## thchen (Sep 24, 2013)

StanfordRacer said:


> Passing on a great deal: I just received a set of Shanmashi "model-083" and am super impressed. Mine weigh 288g for the pair and the bearings and overall build quality feels excellent. They are clearly copies of the Xpedo Spry, which I also own and like, but at a fraction the cost. The Shanmashi cost all of $16 on Aliexpress (2nd picture here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001139147601.html).
> 
> One note: the Shanmashi's pegs aren't at all rounded on the tips. My Xpedo's are rounded a bit, but I'm not sure if that's just from use or if they came that way. Of course what's good for grip hurts more when it bangs the shin, so hard to say which is better for kids.
> 
> These are full size pedals, but my 6 and 8 year old (both with size 1 shoes) prefer them over anything smaller.


tried to order these after finding out the Marin Trail 20's wellgo pedals are seized, but they've stopped carrying the Xpedo Spry knock-offs. Bummer.


----------



## StanfordRacer (Sep 29, 2008)

thchen said:


> tried to order these after finding out the Marin Trail 20's wellgo pedals are seized, but they've stopped carrying the Xpedo Spry knock-offs. Bummer.


Yeah that seller no longer has them. I just bought a 2nd pair from this seller: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001398014190.html


----------



## thchen (Sep 24, 2013)

StanfordRacer said:


> Yeah that seller no longer has them. I just bought a 2nd pair from this seller: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001398014190.html


thanks for that. What a bargain and only 290g. I managed to unfreeze the old wellgo's w/ some pb blaster but might buy a set of these for myself lol.


----------



## thchen (Sep 24, 2013)

Just saw this litepro 230g alumi platforms for $15. China's single day is coming up on 11/11 and these will be on sale for only $13:

US $15.21 10％ Off | litepro Ultra light folding bike pedal bearing aluminum alloy non-slip fit brompton MTB road bike BMX universal pedal
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPqGwyh

Going to get them to replace the kid's thrashed wellgo metal beartraps me thinks.


----------

